# Is De-Icer bad for your car?



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Does de-icer mess up your exterior trim and paintwork? I've used it on a few occasions on previous cars but want to make sure it doesn't damage the paintwork if I decide to use it again.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

evoke said:


> Does de-icer mess up your exterior trim and paintwork? I've used it on a few occasions on previous cars but want to make sure it doesn't damage the paintwork if I decide to use it again.


Why not seal your glass and then use a scraper? Comes off easy. :thumb:


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, i know the cheaper ones remove paint and cause a 'milky' effect on glass.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Autoglym's De-Icer is safe on trim and paint.

I also like Car Chem's De Icer.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Just use a spray bottle with just plain water.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

That's not going to do much good if the temperature is still freezing. The plain water will just turn straight to ice on the windscreen. 

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buy decent de icer you won't have a problem, raceglaze and autoglym do good ones


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Or start the car up prior and put the heaters on, warm car and clear glass...


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Streeto said:


> Or start the car up prior and put the heaters on, warm car and clear glass...


For 30 minutes for the side glass to clear?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

The glass is all nicely sealed with Nanolex Urban - just a point on this, it's an incredible product with amazing water repellent properties. My car does have a heated windscreen (thin heater elements inside the glass of the windscreen), but the side windows would still remain frosty.

Usually I can start the car up for 15-20 minutes and let it thaw out but sometimes I have to get somewhere first thing in the morning so have been using de-icer before, but was wondering if it would damage my paintwork. I've also now got a diesel car and it says in the owner's manual to not leave the car idling on a cold start.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

luke warm water does the trick and no fear about chemicals on your paint /rubbers/hands

try it - works a treat and its free


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

evoke said:


> The glass is all nicely sealed with Nanolex Urban - just a point on this, it's an incredible product with amazing water repellent properties. My car does have a heated windscreen (thin heater elements inside the glass of the windscreen), but the side windows would still remain frosty.
> 
> Usually I can start the car up for 15-20 minutes and let it thaw out but sometimes I have to get somewhere first thing in the morning so have been using de-icer before, but was wondering if it would damage my paintwork. I've also now got a diesel car and it says in the owner's manual to not leave the car idling on a cold start.


I doubt that glass sealant si going to prevent those scratches you inevitably get using an ice scraper, even a decent one.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I use warm water on the front and rear screens. As soon as the ice is melted I use the wipers and screen wash to prevent it freezing over again. Never had a problem with the side windows refreezing again whilst I'm driving. 

This is the easiest way for me as my commute is only 10-15 minutes so leaving the car to defrost itself for 20 to 30 minutes prior to leaving really isn't viable for me.

Sutty


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

A kettle of luke warm water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

justinio said:


> That's not going to do much good if the temperature is still freezing. The plain water will just turn straight to ice on the windscreen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


Cold water is still going to be warm enough to melt ice on the windscreen/rear window then you just use the wipers to prevent it refreezing. As above at home I'd use luke warm water out of the tap but the spray bottle with cold water is kept in the boot on those odd occasions leaving work when ice has started to form again.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

The luke warm water idea works well, it is what I do at home but it is not applicable if you are out for the day and come back to a frozen car unless you have a mini kettle or drinks machine near by. So if AG is safe then would seem a worthwhile item to have.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Never had any problems with luke warm water as long as you dry it right away.

Depends on how cold it is for cold water to be effective.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

unless its a super big freeze you can take a bottle of water for the way home , also handy if the washer jets freeze over


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Or you could just drink plenty then you do not need to carry anything.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

shine247 said:


> Or you could just drink plenty then you do not need to carry anything.


Done that before on frozen door locks. :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> Done that before on frozen door locks. :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

neilmcl said:


> Done that before on frozen door locks. :thumb:


Hope your're not Crane driver...


----------



## BeyondEvil (Aug 25, 2016)

Parking heater FTW


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

ah234 said:


> For 30 minutes for the side glass to clear?


That must be a crap heater...


----------

